# Yes, Sat is in the Sky



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey I finally found a sat namely AMC 4. YAAAA The sat is directly south but the elevation is 6 degree higher about 61 degree. I am getting 31 channels including the 12 on FTAlist.com. So I know I am on AMC 4. I am also getting these channels with sound only no picture- Courty TV, MSNBC, Starz, National Geo, Fox News, Weather channel, CNBC, AE Hist, AE Bio and AE. Why would these channels be on AMC 4? I am using a 31" dish and Coolsat Pro 4000. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Those channels are sent scrambled by The Hotel Networks ( http://www.thehotelnetworks.com/ ), presumably to partner hotels. I've always thought that audio alone would make the news channels attractive to FTA-only viewers, but since I can also watch them on my Dish Network subscription, I don't sample them very often on AMC4.

What are the other 19 channels you're getting? The C-band stuff or just all the scrambled Ku-band channels?


----------



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> Those channels are sent scrambled by The Hotel Networks ( http://www.thehotelnetworks.com/ ), presumably to partner hotels. I've always thought that audio alone would make the news channels attractive to FTA-only viewers, but since I can also watch them on my Dish Network subscription, I don't sample them very often on AMC4.
> 
> [What are the other 19 channels you're getting? The C-band stuff or just all the scrambled Ku-band channels?]


 Hi, I am also getting Fox 64 Beaumont, TV English, TV Latino, Tan TV 1, 2, 3, 4, Esperanza, Hope, ATN/ACN 1, ATN 2, Service 1, Ses Americom(Test pattern), Trwan, Vietnam TV, CGN TV, HTR1, CML, Suroyo and TV1 AMC.
This beat the hell out of my rabbit ears receving the top 1 channel Fox 7 in Austin, TX.


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

loghaus said:


> Hi, I am also getting Fox 64 Beaumont, TV English, TV Latino, Tan TV 1, 2, 3, 4, Esperanza, Hope, ATN/ACN 1, ATN 2, Service 1, Ses Americom(Test pattern), Trwan, Vietnam TV, CGN TV, HTR1, CML, Suroyo and TV1 AMC.
> This beat the hell out of my rabbit ears receving the top 1 channel Fox 7 in Austin, TX.


KeniaTV is the new one there, it's already posted on lyngsat.
Picture quality is not good though. TAN TV - 4 on the same TP is looking much better


----------

